# Mobile home service location



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Depends where you are I think. When I did my service on my mobile home I ended up putting it in the garage and doing a 200 amp sub panel to the mobile home. Then someone down the road a few years later did an underground feed right to their home with meter mounted on the home. I would check with your inspector.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sierrarider said:


> UBC manufactured home requires a new main service panel. The owner wants to relocate it from his pole to a location on the exterior wall of the manufactured home. From there we will feed a sub panel which came with the home. Does the NEC allow a service entrance main panel to be mounted to a mobile home on a foundation? Any input would sure be helpful.......thanks!


Yeah, the NEC permits it, but your inspector may not. The IRC and IBC have some funny rules about that, and it all has to do with the foundation of the unit, and I don't claim to understand it. 

A reasonable compromise, sometimes, is to drive a couple 4x4's right smack up against the mobile home and mount the service equipment to that.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

IF the mobile home has a permanent foundation, then you can mount the service equipment on the exterior. It is then considered a "manufactured" or "modular" home when placed on the permanent foundation.


OTOH, if the home has "skirting" around the exterior, without a permanent foundation, then no, you can not mount the service equipment on its exterior. You have to have a separate service pedestal within 30 feet of the exterior of the home in such instances.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a laid brick foundation under mine and the POCO would not allow it. Then a few years later a neighbor down the road puts a new mobile home in with small landscape bricks around the bottom and they allow him to do it. May be an age and size of home or just depends on the inspector. Maybe no inspection at all.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

If you are going underground you could install a service pedestal between 2 6x6 posts on the side of the building that may be allowed if they won't allow you to connect it to the home.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

sierrarider said:


> . Does the NEC allow a service entrance main panel to be mounted to a mobile home on a foundation? Any input would sure be helpful.......thanks!


If you mount it on a foundation, don't you loose the title mobile home?? :laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

This may also make a difference whether the home be a true mobile home or double wide with a steel frame or a modular home which most banks consider stick built and has wooden floor joists. Both of these homes can be set on a block or poured foundation and can also be set on a concrete slab. I myself have never seen a meter socket mounted to the side of a mobile home nor is it allowed here. Modular homes for the most part have underground with the service on a utility pole or pedestal but i have seen a few with the meter socket mounted to the side after the home was set in place. IMO meters look like crap on the home and i always push for a pedestal or at least a utility pole and keep everything underground. Much cleaner look and the ability to turn off power without POCO involvement.


----------

